# new rod builds



## gulf coast rodworks (Apr 3, 2012)

some new rods. hope i can get these picks to work.


----------



## gulf coast rodworks (Apr 3, 2012)

*a few more*

the last picks took. maby these will to.


----------



## salt-life (Feb 20, 2012)

holy jesus are you selling these?:shifty:


----------



## thegeek (Jul 11, 2012)

I like the "design" of the Alabama pole. 

Thegeek *Florida Fan
www.fishingjax.com


----------



## gulf coast rodworks (Apr 3, 2012)

Gulf Coast Rodworks . my rods can be found at Broxson outdoors in navarre' or the navarre fishing pier tackle shop.


----------



## cablechris (May 3, 2011)

The one with the "A" will catch nothing!!!! WDE!!!! Super nice looking rods though.


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

nice ...not a fan of the bama one tho ... did see a fsu at broxson ..was that yours


----------



## gulf coast rodworks (Apr 3, 2012)

the custom work at broxsons is mine. i do repairs for them also.... they are adding a indoor bow range. if you like to bow hunt.... very nice. should be done sometime in september. ... do you do custom work on old greenie penn 704s.... if you do call some time ......... Gulf Coast Rodworks.....850-375-3075....Michael Staggs .


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

gulf coast rodworks said:


> the custom work at broxsons is mine. i do repairs for them also.... they are adding a indoor bow range. if you like to bow hunt.... very nice. should be done sometime in september. ... do you do custom work on old greenie penn 704s.... if you do call some time ......... Gulf Coast Rodworks.....850-375-3075....Michael Staggs .


i can paint your pets if you want....i would love to help you out with a reel...i can also do simple old school colors ..however i love doing the newer flashy bright colors ...some do not agree with it but its there opinion and they are welcome to not like it ...i am looking for someone to match rods to my reels and have seen some of your work at broxsons...it looks great ...i think the guy i talked to thought i was full of shit when i said i build custom reels and am looking for a rod builder...but im a local and will bring some in shortly to show them .. i just know rick has stuff there and dont want to step on any toes or burn bridges..but would like to show people that there are other options out there that will also hold up to the elements...im nate my# is 850 376 four nine zero 8


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

you wouldnt want to be anywhere around if i shot a bow...but firearms are a different story...scatter guns, pistols, rifles, i can shoot like there attached to me


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Do you make special requests..... And if so, would you make a Red Sox pole and for how much? I am asking because i, like everyone else, noticed the Alabama rod. Very nice!


----------



## gulf coast rodworks (Apr 3, 2012)

*red sox rod.*

i have built many sports theme rods. call me if you like. 850 375 3075 mike.


----------



## hunkyfish (Apr 6, 2012)

Some very nice work there


----------

